# Windows 11 has upped my fan noise



## thereus (Jan 22, 2022)

My non-DAW PC has been running Windows 11 with great success so I thought I would give it a whirl on the DAW. It all works fine but for some reason there is constant fan noise whereas previously there was none except for on the very heaviest loads. I was very careful in building a silent rig (big silent fans, modular overspecced power supply etc.), so this is a bit frustrating. Any ideas, fellow lovers of silent PCs?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jan 22, 2022)

Check the BIOS for a "Fan Speed Control" section, or something similiar. Look for RPM settings.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 22, 2022)

thereus said:


> My non-DAW PC has been running Windows 11 with great success so I thought I would give it a whirl on the DAW. It all works fine but for some reason there is constant fan noise whereas previously there was none except for on the very heaviest loads. I was very careful in building a silent rig (big silent fans, modular overspecced power supply etc.), so this is a bit frustrating. Any ideas, fellow lovers of silent PCs?


Did it change your power profile?


----------



## Pictus (Jan 23, 2022)

Windows 11 adds more junk running in the background, like widgets.








Enable or Disable Widgets Feature in Windows 11 Tutorial


Widgets are small windows that display dynamic info on your Windows desktop. They appear on the widgets board, where you can add, remove, arrange, resize, and customize them to reflect your interests and the way you work. Widgets help you stay on top of what’s important to you by bringing...




www.elevenforum.com





Go to Task Manager and look at the CPU TAB and look what is taking CPU cycles.

I prefer to use Process Explorer to check what is running








Process Explorer - Sysinternals


Find out what files, registry keys and other objects processes have open, which DLLs they have loaded, and more.



docs.microsoft.com




and Autoruns to check what is being loaded at startup








Autoruns for Windows - Sysinternals


See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login.



docs.microsoft.com





Some program to config Windows 11





O&O ShutUp10++ – Free antispy tool for Windows 10 and 11


With the freeware O&O ShutUp10++, unwanted Windows 10 and 11 features can be disabled and the transfer of sensitive personal data onto Microsoft prevented.




www.oo-software.com









O&O App Buster removes Windows Apps you don’t want. Freeware.


O&O AppBuster gives you the control back over your Windows again! Now you decide which apps you want on your computer.




www.oo-software.com










W10Privacy - Privacy made easy


The by default highly questionable set options concerning privacy and data protection in Windows 10 brought me to the idea to develop this program. Microsoft generously enables everybody to change the concerning settings, but hides them in countless menus, where a normal user does not want to...




www.w10privacy.de





IF want something better to control the fans





FanControl, my take on a SpeedFan replacement


______________________________ Version updated date: 11/04/2022 Current update version: 136 https://getfancontrol.com To run at startup: Use the new "Start with Windows" option in the left hamburger menu ______________________________ Tutorials: ______________________________ TLDR _______________...




linustechtips.com


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 23, 2022)

Not on Windows but this does sound similar to recent behaviour on OSX with some DAWs. What happens is that turbo mode gets activated on the processor even though it's nowhere near full load because the DAW indicates it needs higher performance. This in turn pushes the operating temperature up sharply and activates the fans. Turning the fans down artificially if the same thing is happening is just going to lead to thermal throttling or an emergency shutdown.

I would look to see what clock speed the processor is getting pushed to when the DAW is running and if possible compare with the situation under Windows 10 to see if that behaviour has changed. The OSX hack with Intel processors is a utility that disables turbo mode (handy for editing etc, you can disable easily it for rendering). IIRC, Windows can disable turbo mode at the BIOS level, though this is somewhat the nuclear option. I assume there are utilities to manage its behaviour more finely.

However, an instrumentation app that can log processor speed - Intel's Power Gadget will probably do the job well enough and is free - will help show what's happening. If the clock speed is below the turbo threshold for your machine, there may be some miscommunication between Windows and the firmware controlling the fans, which would point to manual control over fan speed being the better option.


----------

